# Where's the Turkey?



## ClickerCrazy

I hunt the washington county area. It seems like last year everywhere I was looking I was seeing turkey in the fields, this time of year. This year I've seen hardly any! Is it the weather? I havn't even been hearing them. Just seems wierd to me. Granted I spent more time in the woods last year, just suprised at the lack of vocalization this time of year.

Dave


----------



## HCF

A few weeks ago I seen birds when scouting but the last couple of weeks none at the places I hunt. Don't know where there are and I won't be able to scout this weekend.


----------



## mr.mallard

Seem to be right on time for where they should be.Gobbling good,seen lone hens in the field at 11:00 am,conditions look favorable for some workable birds,the weather may even get right also


----------



## ski

I went out this morning to coshocton county to scout. I heard 2 gobblers at 6:18 and 6:30. They were way off, gobbled for several minutes and then were quiet. I walked several ridges till 8:30 and heard nothing.
ski


----------



## bobk

I was out on the deck drinking coffee this morning and they are going nuts. I had a hen fly down over the pond and land 50 yards from the house. It was sweet music. 
Bob


----------



## jiggin'fool

saturday I heard 22 maybe 23 different birds where i hunt! funny thing is more than half of them were on public! can't tell you where there are already way too many people that hunt it!


----------



## c. j. stone

bk- you are truly blessed with the location you allude to. sounds like every hunters dream place. where i go in harrison, i see lots of turkeys during the deer season. in the spring, same area, i see some deer (and 'very few' turkeys). i'm starting to wonder if they know a shot in the woods in spring means bad news for them so they go nocturnal-just like the deer in their season!! or perhaps, they stay in their burrows til after the the noon hour??


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Hunted public land mon, tues, and wed. I couldnt get any to gobble. I know they are there. On the way out, seen a small flock of 8 to 10, all mature toms and jakes, no hens. This was in Richland county. I just dont think they are all busted up yet or turned on enough, at least this far north. Got soaked wed. Good luck all, be safe.


----------



## HCF

Also managed to get a little wet thursday and friday. Only seen one strutter and a few jakes an hens all on state land. Jakes were curious but passed looking for a gobbler.


----------

